# liquid soap



## cee (Feb 15, 2012)

i LOVE amtrak's liquid soap--smells like almond--tried to buy some that were like it--anyone else?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Feb 15, 2012)

I like the Amsoap aroma too, but didn't know the smell was like almonds. I've occasionally encountered the same smell in liquid soaps at other public restrooms, but not sure I'd want the stuff (or the odor) for home use.

Only thing I can recall being described as smelling like almonds before is cyanide!


----------



## NomDePlume (Feb 15, 2012)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Only thing I can recall being described as smelling like almonds before is cyanide!


LOL! I'm glad it's not just me!


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Feb 15, 2012)

It smells like the original Jergans lotion did back in the '50's. The first time I smelled Amtrak liquid soap, I had a rush of memories of my beloved grandma who love that lotion. It was advertised as "cherry almond scented".


----------



## TraneMan (Feb 15, 2012)

LOL Guess I am not the only one! LOL I've washed my hands soo often to enjoy the scent!

I'd love to find what it is.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 15, 2012)

I also enjoy it. I find it smells like Black Cherry soda from the local grocery store.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 15, 2012)

You're supposed to wash with it?




I always thought that bottle was the drinking fountain!


----------



## sechs (Feb 15, 2012)

I wish that more people would use it....


----------



## IowaGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

> Only thing I can recall being described as smelling like almonds before is cyanide!


Most people can't smell it - it is a bitter almond scent (cyanide). Your fact for the day 

You can still buy the liquid Jergens soap in the cherry almond scent - it IS very nice!


----------



## PerRock (Feb 15, 2012)

Someone mentioned elsewhere that this is the soap Amtrak uses. However beyond the sole poster's report I haven't found any other ideas as to what Amtrak uses.

http://www.natures-gate.com/Shop/Item?Product=48155111&withLinks=1&category=141

peter


----------



## George Harris (Feb 15, 2012)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Only thing I can recall being described as smelling like almonds before is cyanide!


Hydrogen Cyanide is or way hauled around by the tank car load. For a while the Illinois Central Gulf Employee Timetables had a lengthy paragraph or two concerning marking of these cars and handling of these things. There was also some instructions on dealing with these things in case of their involvement in derailment. It could be summed up fairly simply: Figure out the wind direction and run upwind. One of the sentences said something to the effect that, Hydrogen cyanide can be recognized by it characteristic bitter almond odor, which is however, of no value as a warning.


----------



## railiner (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't know if it's the same soap I remember years ago, but if it's in those plastic bottles screwed down onto the sink, it is similar to that used on airliner's and I believe are manufactured for wholesale only by Celeste Industries. Web site here http://www.celestecorp.com/Flight_Luxe.html


----------



## guest (Feb 16, 2012)

I love the soap too, but I always have thought it has the scent of oatmeal!!!

I unscrewed a bottle of it from the CS a couple of years ago and took it with me as a souvenir!


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 16, 2012)

railiner said:


> I don't know if it's the same soap I remember years ago, but if it's in those plastic bottles screwed down onto the sink, it is similar to that used on airliner's and I believe are manufactured for wholesale only by Celeste Industries. Web site here http://www.celestecorp.com/Flight_Luxe.html


That's the stuff looking at it!! But the fact that it has a MSDS worries me... That means well, click it and then google the Emergency Response Guidebook! h34r: h34r:


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.drugstore.com/jergens-extra-moisturizing-hand-wash-refill-classic-cherry-almond/qxp44355

It's very close, just as Trainman's Daughter said.


----------



## railiner (Feb 17, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if it's the same soap I remember years ago, but if it's in those plastic bottles screwed down onto the sink, it is similar to that used on airliner's and I believe are manufactured for wholesale only by Celeste Industries. Web site here http://www.celestecorp.com/Flight_Luxe.html
> ...


According to the MSDS linked, which is probably required for any chemical sold into a commercial environment, there is nothing to be concerned with. Just don't drink it or if you splash into your eyes, wash with water....


----------



## Blackwolf (Feb 17, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> That's the stuff looking at it!! But the fact that it has a MSDS worries me... That means well, click it and then google the Emergency Response Guidebook! h34r: h34r:


The MSDS is nothing to worry about; they are required by law to have one. The reality, there is an MSDS saline water (we have the sheet in our MSDS binder at work!)


----------



## caravanman (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi,

My son has life threatening allergy to peanuts and tree nuts... it can be quite tricky to know what is providing the aroma of almonds at times... could it be almond oil or is it just artificial scent?

We always play safe and avoid this Amtrak (and airline) soap anyway... for us it has the aroma of death!

Ed


----------



## scarlett (Dec 5, 2012)

I FOUND IT (no thanks to amtrak oddly enough). The company that I can buy it from only sells by the case.... so.... if you want a bottle-or a few- let me know.... I'm happy to get you a bottle.

scarlettmcnally _at_ gmail _dot_ com


----------



## ScottC4746 (Dec 5, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if it's the same soap I remember years ago, but if it's in those plastic bottles screwed down onto the sink, it is similar to that used on airliner's and I believe are manufactured for wholesale only by Celeste Industries. Web site here http://www.celesteco...light_Luxe.html
> ...


I order the office supplies at work and you would be suprised what comes with MSDS. Scotch tape for one, Bic stick pens, little things like that. I just toss them and never read them.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 5, 2012)

scarlett said:


> I FOUND IT (no thanks to amtrak oddly enough). The company that I can buy it from only sells by the case.... so.... if you want a bottle-or a few- let me know.... I'm happy to get you a bottle.
> 
> scarlettmcnally _at_ gmail _dot_ com


So, who makes it?


----------



## MiRider (Dec 5, 2012)

There's someone selling a case of 32 Amtrak branded bottles on ebay.

$19.99 plus $25 shipping so that's just a little over $1/bottle.

I'm curious as to how/why someone has a case of 32 to sell - I'm going to take a wild guess here and say theft.

I wonder how long until that listing sells after this post


----------



## gn2276 (Dec 5, 2012)

Who ever has that on EBay is going to be in trouble as that is the way we get it in the wherehouse.


----------



## gn2276 (Dec 5, 2012)

Also anything that has any kind of chemecals has to have a MSDS sheet.


----------



## railiner (Dec 6, 2012)

I agree that it must be stolen....if you buy it from Celeste, I doubt they would sell it in the Amtrak (or airline) branded bottles.....only plain bottles.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 6, 2012)

railiner said:


> I agree that it must be stolen....if you buy it from Celeste, I doubt they would sell it in the Amtrak (or airline) branded bottles.....only plain bottles.


Is it possible that Amtrak sells damaged and/or excess boxes at auction or otherwise, and the eBay seller purchased from Amtrak?


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Dec 6, 2012)

pennyk said:


> Is it possible that Amtrak sells damaged and/or excess boxes at auction or otherwise, and the eBay seller purchased from Amtrak?


Possible yes, but unlikely.

• Amtrak is a end-user, not a reseller.

• The product has the Amtrak logo.

• The product may have a expired date, but it's a long one.

• If the product was damaged before arrival at docks, credit can be given on the damage products. Someplace do refuse the whole cases, but a end-user is less than likely to refuse than a reseller.

The e-bay case is more than likely stolen goods. IMHO


----------



## railiner (Dec 6, 2012)

I looked it up on ebay, and noticed that the seller, located in Overland Park, Ks., has mostly positive ratings, for whatever that's worth.

I was thinking of asking how they acquired it, but decided not to, since I am not interested in buying it, it is not my business.......

One thing of note....the bottle iitself s designed to discourage theft, as it can't be used as intended unless you have the base to screw it into.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

railiner said:


> I looked it up on ebay, and noticed that the seller, located in Overland Park, Ks., has mostly positive ratings, for whatever that's worth.
> 
> I was thinking of asking how they acquired it, but decided not to, since I am not interested in buying it, it is not my business.......


The listing has a couple of picks showing the box itself is damaged. I wonder if Amtrak refused to accept it because of that damage, and someone along the line, is attempting to recover costs?


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Dec 6, 2012)

I look it up on E-Bay, and will change my opition to a legal resell. However I think the reseller needs to state how and where he gets his stuff from, it amost fit in with my employers OS+D (Over Short Damaged) department sell off. Which is just down the road in Olathe, KS.

I base this change on the damage to the box, and the wide range of products for sale.


----------



## MiRider (Dec 6, 2012)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> I look it up on E-Bay, and will change my opition to a legal resell. However I think the reseller needs to state how and where he gets his stuff from, it amost fit in with my employers OS+D (Over Short Damaged) department sell off. Which is just down the road in Olathe, KS.
> 
> I base this change on the damage to the box, and the wide range of products for sale.


Hmmmm.... you're probably right.

And I totally agree with stating the origin of the goods you're selling, especially in the case of something like this.

Seriously, Amtrak should just sell the soap online or in the Cafe Car for $3 - $4.

They probably have no idea how popular it is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

railiner said:


> I agree that it must be stolen....if you buy it from Celeste, I doubt they would sell it in the Amtrak (or airline) branded bottles.....only plain bottles.


After looking at the Amtrak soap, eBay offered this other auction as a suggestion...

Bottle look familiar? 

Though, it too seems to come in a damaged box.


----------



## Old man vagabond (Dec 6, 2012)

If one can't find the Amtrak soap, I wonder if this might be an acceptable substitite ?

*Dial Cherry Blossom & Almond Refill Hand Soap, 52 oz* - *$3.97*


----------



## MiRider (Dec 6, 2012)

Guest said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that it must be stolen....if you buy it from Celeste, I doubt they would sell it in the Amtrak (or airline) branded bottles.....only plain bottles.
> ...


Ah....

 

The stock# from the auction you posted - TR-BR10W/E LIQUID HAND SOAP

 

The stock# from the Amtrak branded soap on ebay - TR-BR10AMTKEA LIQUID HAND SOAP

From Celeste's site: 

Part Number: TR-BR10W/E (white pearlized hand soap with almond fragrance)

Packaging: 32 x 10 oz. bottles per case

Looks like the same thing to me.

I don't like it enough to buy it but I can't find any sources for single bottles.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 6, 2012)

JoanieB said:


> Seriously, Amtrak should just sell the soap online or in the Cafe Car for $3 - $4. They probably have no idea how popular it is.


Neither did I. I usually don't want my hands to smell like artificially scented candles and I'm not convinced that liquid hand soap has any legitimate chemical basis for existing. Yeah, it's easier to stock and clean for the maintenance staff, but if it's not actually getting your hands clean then what's the point?

Here's a fun little experiment you can try. Buy some UNSCENTED liquid soap and a bar of unscented Ivory soap. Then rub something pungent between your hands like fresh salsa or pico de gallo. Now wash your hands with the unscented liquid soap and dry them as usual. Now smell your hands. Did it actually clean them or do they still smell like salsa? Now wash your hands again with the bar of Ivory soap. Now smell your hands again and see if they're actually clean this time. Without the artificial scent maybe more folks would eventually realize that liquid soaps suck at actually cleaning dirty hands.

* Just to be clear, I'm referring to liquid hand soap and _not_ liquid dish soap, which I am not disputing.


----------



## railiner (Dec 7, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> JoanieB said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, Amtrak should just sell the soap online or in the Cafe Car for $3 - $4. They probably have no idea how popular it is.
> ...


Hmmmm....very interesting...I must try that. At first, I thought you might have mistakenly compared hand sanitizer (which doesn't clean at all), to soap, but now see that you are comparing soap to soap. I wonder why that is....that the liquid hand soap is not as effective as bar soap?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

railiner said:


> Now wash your hands again with the bar of Ivory soap. Now smell your hands again and see if they're actually clean this time. Without the artificial scent maybe more folks would eventually realize that liquid soaps suck at actually cleaning dirty hands.


I thought Ivory stopped making "99 44/100 pure soap" years ago, and that now, Ivory has all same stuff as other brands (including a scent). I do know that since 2001, Ivory soap no longer floats.


----------



## railiner (Dec 7, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> JoanieB said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, Amtrak should just sell the soap online or in the Cafe Car for $3 - $4. They probably have no idea how popular it is.
> ...


Another question....what's the difference between liquid hand soap, and liquid dish soap?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 7, 2012)

railiner said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> > JoanieB said:
> ...


I don't know, but obviously there is a difference. Here at work, in the lunch room, there are two dispensers by the sink. One is marked for hands and the other for dishes.


----------



## Old man vagabond (Dec 7, 2012)

railiner said:


> *Another question....what's the difference between liquid hand soap, and liquid dish soap?*


*I found this on Yahoo:*

*"I think dish soaps are harsh for your hands as they have strong additives for taking grease off the dishes (as in Dawn); that would definately dry your hands out; whereas, a lot of your hand soaps have conditioners in them to give oils back into your hands, which you wouldn't want on your dishes."*

*http://answers.yahoo...d=1006052317915*


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 7, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if it's the same soap I remember years ago, but if it's in those plastic bottles screwed down onto the sink, it is similar to that used on airliner's and I believe are manufactured for wholesale only by Celeste Industries. Web site here http://www.celesteco...light_Luxe.html
> ...


Well, there is an MSDS for water"]water!

Want to know the hazards? Look here.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 7, 2012)

Guest said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Now wash your hands again with the bar of Ivory soap. Now smell your hands again and see if they're actually clean this time. Without the artificial scent maybe more folks would eventually realize that liquid soaps suck at actually cleaning dirty hands.
> ...


The brand is not as significant as it being unscented so as to offer an apples-to-apples comparison.



railiner said:


> Another question....what's the difference between liquid hand soap, and liquid dish soap?


They are completely different formulas. Liquid dish soap gets dishes (and hands) clean while the liquid hand soap doesn’t seem to do much at all to actually clean anything (including hands or dishes) and instead simply masks this inability with various artificial scents (and sometimes pesticides) instead. Soap worked fine for hundreds of years just the way it was, but in the 1980’s suddenly we needed liquid soap that has no established history of actually cleaning anything. Try liquid hand soap on anything oil based and it’s hopeless. It can mask the scent but it can’t actually clean it off your skin. Try an unscented liquid body wash without a rag or “puff” to do the actual cleaning and you’ll get the same useless result. If you’re dirty it’s rather pointless to use liquid hand soap or liquid body wash to clean up. A bar of conventional soap will almost always get the job done quicker and faster and without requiring repeated attempts.



Old man vagabond said:


> I found this on Yahoo: *"I think dish soaps are harsh for your hands as they have strong additives for taking grease off the dishes (as in Dawn); that would definately dry your hands out; whereas, a lot of your hand soaps have conditioners in them to give oils back into your hands, which you wouldn't want on your dishes."* http://answers.yahoo...d=1006052317915


Think about that for a moment. That advice makes about as much sense as washing your hair with conditioner instead of shampoo. Never mind that liquid hand soaps often include harsh pesticides in an attempt to make up for their inability to actually remove the contaminant as with conventional soap. If your skin is so sensitive that cleaning it with conventional soap causes problems then you should probably apply lotions and conditioners _after_ cleaning them first. Otherwise you're simply moisturizing dirty hands.


----------



## Shortline (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't care what soap they have in the bathrooms, but in the shower, a body wash gel would be preferable to the hand soap. I take my own, I don't care for the stuff in the sleeper showers. (though, I have no idea if it is the same stuff or not) Me personally, I like a Mint soap/body wash. Holiday Inn's used a mint soap and shampoo for a while, and I loved it. (not the stuff in the Holiday Inn Express, that stuff is horid, but actual Holiday Inn's) They modified it a bit to be less minty, but that felt great, and smelled good without being overpowering or flowery, like so many hotel soaps tend to be. Just felt fresh using it. Thank goodness for Dr. Bronners Mint Soap which is good for hair, body, hands, toothpaste, dishes, and clothes in a pinch! (hikers and kayakers love the stuff-One bottle, lots of uses)


----------



## AlanB (Dec 7, 2012)

railiner said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> > JoanieB said:
> ...


One is much handier than the other! :lol:


----------



## BCL (Dec 7, 2012)

Old man vagabond said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > *Another question....what's the difference between liquid hand soap, and liquid dish soap?*
> ...


They typically use the same detergents. Probably sodium lauryl sulfate or ammonium lauryl sulfate. Most "hand soaps" these days aren't real soaps made by reacting an alkaline with a fat. Most bar soaps are still real soap, and there are still some liquid soaps out there like Dr Bronner's.

As for Dawn - they actually have their antibacterial formulas registered as hand soaps. They also have their "Olay Hand Renewal" versions that contain a conditioner to prevent drying. I looked at the ingredient list, and it includes enzymes (to break down food) as well as a polymer. It might be the polymer that helps lock in moisture. We use this at home, and I don't really notice any kind of residue on the dishes. It might be something that washes off readily on hard surfaces, but temporarily bonds to skin.

http://www.dawn-dish...ct/037000222095


----------



## railiner (Dec 8, 2012)

Amazing. The information one can obtain on an Amtrak passenger's website!


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 8, 2012)

Shortline said:


> I don't care what soap they have in the bathrooms, but in the shower, a body wash gel would be preferable to the hand soap. I take my own, I don't care for the stuff in the sleeper showers. (though, I have no idea if it is the same stuff or not) Me personally, I like a Mint soap/body wash. Holiday Inn's used a mint soap and shampoo for a while, and I loved it. (not the stuff in the Holiday Inn Express, that stuff is horid, but actual Holiday Inn's) They modified it a bit to be less minty, but that felt great, and smelled good without being overpowering or flowery, like so many hotel soaps tend to be. Just felt fresh using it. Thank goodness for Dr. Bronners Mint Soap which is good for hair, body, hands, toothpaste, dishes, and clothes in a pinch! (hikers and kayakers love the stuff-One bottle, lots of uses)


I just stayed at a Holiday Inn Express this week. The shampoo and conditioner smelled like cinnamon.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 8, 2012)

railiner said:


> Amazing. The information one can obtain on an Amtrak passenger's website!


Hey, we try to provide one stop shopping for all info! :lol:


----------



## TraneMan (Nov 4, 2013)

Old man vagabond said:


> If one can't find the Amtrak soap, I wonder if this might be an acceptable substitite ?
> 
> *Dial Cherry Blossom & Almond Refill Hand Soap, 52 oz* - *$3.97*


Has anyone tried this soap above?


----------



## Ryan (Nov 4, 2013)

I have not, but it's funny that this thread bubbled back up today. Washed my hands here at work this morning and they've changed the soap on us to one that seems to be an exact clone of the AmSoap. Now I can wash my hands and pretend I'm on a train for a brief second before going back to work!


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 4, 2013)

I forgot to get my soap from Joe! Darnit.


----------



## Jay (Nov 4, 2013)

I realize this is an old thread, but since people were mentioning the old trope about cyanide and almonds earlier, I just thought I'd mention that this is a bit of a myth, or at least a misunderstanding. For some people (it's actually a genetic marker, so a significant % of people don't smell anything) cyanide smells like raw *bitter* almonds, which are a mutation of the standard "sweet" almonds that you universally will find in stores. They smell like cyanide for the logical reason that bitter almonds, in their raw state, actually contain small amounts of cyanide, and eating 20 or so would be lethal for an adult. So the smell isn't the "toasted almond" scent that soaps, etc, have, but more like the way amaretto or maraschino cherries smell (maraschino cherries are flavored with bitter almond oil). They taste something like biting into a peach pit would; extremely bitter.


----------

